# mini questions..?



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

I will be ordering a Mini to hook up with my Roamio Plus

1... any deals out there..?

2.. which is better connection ethernet or MOCA ..

3.. I am a channel surfer will there be a lag in the UP/DOWN channel surfing

thanks for any info


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Ethernet is always the best connection,Moca is like a substitute for when you cannot run ethernet cables and have existing coax.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

There are 2 main reason to use MoCA over ethernet. The main one is that most people already have coax wiring going to where they want to use the Mini, and they don't want to have to run an ethernet cable there. The second is if your ethernet network is older and only 100Mbps, and you don't want Mini video streams clogging up your network, you can offload those streams to a MoCA network instead.


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

I am wired for both... so no issue`s which one I use...

I have comcast 50MPS ..so I do not think there is an issue there...

Will I see a delay in channel surfing...???


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

scottfll954 said:


> Will I see a delay in channel surfing...???


Yes, at least I do. It takes my Mini about 1 second longer to change the channel than it does my Roamio.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Ethernet is always the best connection,Moca is like a substitute for when you cannot run ethernet cables and have existing coax.


For a mini it makes no difference. A user will see zero difference between using MoCA or Ethernet. And in my setup I can also use wireless bridges with the Minis. All three connections give me identical performance with the Minis. The Mini doesn't stream anything that is taxing on a properly setup wifi network.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

scottfll954 said:


> ..... I have comcast 50MPS ..so I do not think there is an issue there... ....


Your comcast internet speed has nothing to do with your internal LAN network speed that he's talking about, btw.


----------



## tkolarik (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Scott,
Just installed a Roamio Plus with 3 minis. I wanted to use MoCA because my house lacked the Ethernet wiring to two bedrooms but I initially hooked all them up with Ethernet and they worked great. The MoCA system was a pain because you have to make sure you have MoCA splitter, not all splitters will work. But when I finally got the right splitter the setup was easy and I can tell no difference in MoCA or Ethernet or ever on the Roamio itself. Glad I went with Tivo!


----------



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for your reply..

I am wired for Internet ... 

I think that will be the easiest ....

thanks again


----------



## sydnius (Feb 5, 2004)

Try to have the mini on the same switch as your Roamio. With a quality switch this will greatly limit the impact of streaming on your network.


----------



## Welshdog (Jan 4, 2005)

Another Mini question. I have a Roamio Pro and an old Tivo HD. We use the HD primarily for broadcast recordings and the Roamio for all the cable shows and broadcast overflow from Tivo HD conflicts. 

Naturally the Roamio can access the HD over the network and transfer shows over if we wish. If I have a Mini up in the bedroom, connected with the Roamio, will I still be able to finds shows on the HD and watch them via the Mini?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Welshdog said:


> Another Mini question. I have a Roamio Pro and an old Tivo HD. We use the HD primarily for broadcast recordings and the Roamio for all the cable shows and broadcast overflow from Tivo HD conflicts.
> 
> Naturally the Roamio can access the HD over the network and transfer shows over if we wish. If I have a Mini up in the bedroom, connected with the Roamio, will I still be able to finds shows on the HD and watch them via the Mini?


I feel like the answer is no because the HD does not support multi room streaming which is how the Mini works.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

JWhites said:


> I feel like the answer is no because the HD does not support multi room streaming which is how the Mini works.


But, you can still get a transfer/copy going from the S3HD to the Roamio and then stream to the Mini. As long as its not copy protected.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

ThAbtO said:


> But, you can still get a transfer/copy going from the S3HD to the Roamio and then stream to the Mini. As long as its not copy protected.


Yes, but that would require many additional steps of having to plan ahead what shows they want to watch, walk into the room, turn on the TV the Roamio is connected to, transfer the shows to the Roamio from the HD, wait for the shows to transfer, and then finally be able to watch the shows via the Mini. It just seems like too many steps when it simply be one step by replacing HD with the Romeo basic.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would not need to wait for the transfer to complete, only to start and have enough of the video to stream.


----------

